# Logitech G700 vs. Cyborg R.A.T. 9



## ixiboneheadixi

which one of those is all around better?


----------



## Machin3

They are both pretty good gaming mice, but personally i like the logitech better. I've always trusted logitech more, its really smooth, great battery life and i know in the past, customer service was easy to deal with and when my g5 broke once they sent out a knew one for free.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

yeah after reading a bit more, the rat 9 seems to have a few problems, and not the great customer support, so i think i will go with the logitech, as im probably going with the g19 for my keyboard anyway


----------

